# Tuckerman's Ravine 5.3.15



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like you picked a nice day. We did the left chute this year, which is that gap between the two big rocks on the left of your last pic. You got two climbers going up that way in the pic. There's a nice little place to rest a bit right at those big rocks that is relatively safe. How far down the Sherburne did you get before you had to start hiking? This is my only issue with doing it late in the Spring, I can soldier through the hike up, but I want to be able to ride down to the visitor center.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kenai said:


> [Edit: Oops - it was actually 5.2.15!]
> 
> I had been meaning to post this all week and finally got my pictures uploaded. I have been in NH for 10 years and every year I tell myself I need to go. I finally committed this year and May 3 was the day. The. Perfect. Day. The temp was forecast up in the 60s and delivered, there was shockingly NO wind, and there was still really good snow coverage. The only downside was that it was so warm the slopes were quite slushy and there was a lot of wet sluffing as you can see in the pictures.
> 
> ...


I'd rather see the headwall behind you than your feet....funny complaint. Dogs face is in too, although if he was sporting the red rocket I definitely feel robbed. 

The photographer should have never taken that shot under such cloudy conditions! Did he not bring supplemental lighting? WTF!!?


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I did not know this existed. How late into spring do people hike up here?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Bertieman said:


> I did not know this existed. How late into spring do people hike up here?


April/May is prime season, but it's not unusual to see people celebrating July 4th getting some turns in at Tuckerman's.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Psi-Man said:


> April/May is prime season, but it's not unusual to see people celebrating July 4th getting some turns in at Tuckerman's.


That's wild. I'm wondering why there isn't a lift up there? Is it too remote? Too harsh of weather? Or some bullshit protected land law?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bertieman said:


> That's wild. I'm wondering why there isn't a lift up there? Is it too remote? Too harsh of weather? Or some bullshit protected land law?


:facepalm1:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I'd rather see the headwall behind you than your feet....funny complaint. Dogs face is in too, although if he was sporting the red rocket I definitely feel robbed.
> 
> The photographer should have never taken that shot under such cloudy conditions! Did he not bring supplemental lighting? WTF!!?


THIS! Feel good post with lots of stoke......gone bad. Buy a fuckin' seflie stick you ungrateful tool.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice !!

congrats on getting out and doing something different like this.. looks like fun.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I'd rather see the headwall behind you than your feet....funny complaint. Dogs face is in too, although if he was sporting the red rocket I definitely feel robbed.
> 
> The photographer should have never taken that shot under such cloudy conditions! Did he not bring supplemental lighting? WTF!!?


LOL....I was thinking the same thing....well, more or less


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry, but not cutting off people's feet is a pretty basic rule of photography. I can take picture of the bowl, I can take a selfie. When someone is asking you to take a group shot like this, it is simply better to frame the shot with the whole body. I can crop it later if I want. Of course, that is a side note to the whole post but I understand that this is the internetz and all so keep on keepin' on. 

Psi-Man: we were able to mostly ride about half way down. There were plenty of holes, creeks, and rocks to avoid, but I didn't kill the board. I agree it would have been nice to make it all the way, but it was sure better than nothing!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Guess I'm an idiot. First thing I would do is cut off the feet to get the rest of that view. But then I have whatever is the polar opposite of a foot fetish is called.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*funnin witcha, but in all seriousness fuck that clownshoes photographer!*



Kenai said:


> Sorry, but not cutting off people's feet is a pretty basic rule of photography. I can take picture of the bowl, I can take a selfie. When someone is asking you to take a group shot like this, it is simply better to frame the shot with the whole body. I can crop it later if I want. Of course, that is a side note to the whole post but I understand that this is the internetz and all so keep on keepin' on.
> 
> Psi-Man: we were able to mostly ride about half way down. There were plenty of holes, creeks, and rocks to avoid, but I didn't kill the board. I agree it would have been nice to make it all the way, but it was sure better than nothing!


you've got a bigass chive on sticker on your car huh


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Kenai said:


> Psi-Man: we were able to mostly ride about half way down. There were plenty of holes, creeks, and rocks to avoid, but I didn't kill the board. I agree it would have been nice to make it all the way, but it was sure better than nothing!


Yup, better than nothing for sure. The reason I do it in early April is that you can get about 4200 vertical if you get over the lip and head up into the snow fields towards the summit. The little head wall is the most challenging part of the ride down IMO.


----------

